# Soil Test Results



## sykescc (Mar 13, 2020)

Got soil test results today. Showing very high in phosphorus; and high in potassium, magnesium, and calcium. Do I need to worry about these being in the high to very high range? Or do anything to try to bring them down? Or is this just a case of throwing down N only ferts throughout the growing season later and letting the lawn soak up the other nutrients that are already very high in the soil?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would go N only for a season and then retest again next winter. Not judging, but which test did you use?


----------



## sykescc (Mar 13, 2020)

@Redtwin I used Auburn University Soil Lab.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would think that is a pretty reputable source so yeah... I would go only N and maybe some iron if needed.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

You can use AMS if the pH is high, if not urea will work too for nitrogen source. You can bag the clippings to lower the high nutrient levels. Depending on your OM, CEC, and/or soil type it can take a while to adjust the high levels of nutrients. Do you know the source of the high levels? Have you added any soil amendments? Water source? Or just natural soil levels?


----------



## sykescc (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks.

@Lawn Whisperer Some more info that may help.

pH is 6.9 and according to the test the CEC > 9.0 cmol/kg-1, identified as clay high in organic matter.

So I'm not sure the source of the high levels. The sod was laid in May 2019. I have not done anything out of the ordinary, in my opinion. In 2020 I used 13-13-13 fert all summer but in 2021 I cut back on the P and K because they were high on last years soil test. Lawn is just standard builder laid bermuda (assume 419). In 2020 I leveled with a sand/top soil mix and last year I leveled with sand only. It has been reel mowed since about July 2020 with clippings never bagged.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

The high nutrient levels could've came from any of the above you mentioned, with the exception of sand. It sounds that you have a good plan. It looks like you pH is in a good range.

I would use either urea or AMS for fast release nitrogen. If you'd like you can spray iron or micros. High P and a pH of 6.9 can cause some of micros to be unavailable through the soil.

Just stay away from any soil amendments that contains more P, like manure, bio solids or certain tops soil mixes. It also wouldn't hurt to bad clippings every so often.


----------

